# What Oil for Drive Chain? Auger Belt Adj.



## warb (Nov 25, 2015)

What should I use to lubricate Drive Chain ? How tight should I adjust

my new Auger Belt? I have an ST926DLE Ariens. Thank You.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

warb said:


> What should I use to lubricate Drive Chain ? How tight should I adjust
> 
> my new Auger Belt? I have an ST926DLE Ariens. Thank You.


 I have a ST1130DLE and the belt is tightened by the idler pulley and when you press the RH handle. If the belt is still too loose then when you remove the belt cover you will see the 2 belts most forward with the idler pulley which has some adjustment with the round carriage bolt and you loosen it then push some as it doesn't take much then tighten it. As for the chain if you have light grease like white grease or spray it with Fluid Film and being careful nothing lands on the steel disk or the friction disk otherwise clean both with a rag and gas. Good Luck


----------



## warb (Nov 25, 2015)

So, is maximum tightening of idler pulley too tight? Will that wear out bearings? I

Couldn't tighten old belt last winter, but thankfully it threw snow. I assume there should be

some looseness in belt when not engaged. I have my idler about half way.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For chain lubrication, engine oil, or actual chain lube (any brand) if you already have some for a motorcycle or ...
But follow Normex's warning of not getting any on the friction drive parts !!










Instructions for belt adjustment: Ariens 924124-ST926DLE PDF User's Manual Download & Preview - Page 26


----------

